# SBC Resolution on Church Membership



## Ivan (Jun 12, 2008)

Perhaps we are getting serious:

Baptist Press - Resolution on 'regenerate church membership' adopted by SBC messengers - News with a Christian Perspective


----------



## Houston E. (Jun 12, 2008)

Interesting....


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 21, 2008)

Did ya'll see that Rick Warren endorsed this over on Tom Ascol's blog?



> FROM RICK WARREN
> 
> Hi Tom!
> I have been personally urging the adoption of a resolution on Membership like your's for over 20 years. I hope it passes. The restoration of the integrity of membership is an absolute foundation to the spiritual health of a congretion.
> ...



I am incredibly heartened by this resolution.


----------

